# Wholesale MATERIAL for making your own logo label



## cowboylife (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't find a company that can make what I want with low minimums. A very simple concept.... I need a 1"x2" label that is kinda like burlap sack material (woven?) with raw edges, not sewn and I want my logo on that in black preferably heat press labels. So, I have come to the conclusion that I will need to screen print my own and cut them for use. 

That being said..... does anyone know where I can purchase that kind of material for screen printing my own logo? If someone knows where to purchase these labels made like this that would be awesome! If not, then where to get the material that would be suitable for screen printing. 
Thanks


----------

